# SHELDON EXL-56B - Repair / restore or part out?



## Paul O (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi,
Just joined the site - lots to do.
I have acquired a Sheldon EXL 56B, but it needs a new tumbler gearbox (well half of it) , end gearing assembly, and a headstock main gear.


Part NumberDescriptionQuantityPrice A-1021/8-16 Heavy Nut5K-93Hardened Washers5L-1664FChange Gear 44 tooth2A-1003Oil Cover1L-1603Intermediate Gear 80 tooth1L-1604Steel Cap Bushing1L-1602End Gear Quadrant1L-167Square Head Bolt1A-1379Bronze Bushing for Intermediate Gear1K-446Knurled Spacer Bushing1A-902Hi Pro Key2L1626Drive Shaft FOR Lead Screw1L-1797Bronze Thrust Washer2C-430ATumbler Gear 16 Tooth1C-402Tumbler1TC-433Tumbler Gear 32 Tooth1L-1619-1Tumbler Pull Pin1L1796Threaded Tumbler Bushing1C-418Pull Pin Knob1A-6011/1 X 20 X ¼” Set Screw 2A-1201Snap Ring2Ref 79 (page XQ9)No Description1A-900Hi Pro Key 5/8 x 1/81A-902No HP 404 Hi Pro Key ½ x 1/81C-420Adjusting Collar1C-434Collar Lock Nut1L-776Brass Plunger1L-37-50Large Face Gear 70 Tooth1

It is old but little used, so here is my dilema - do i part it out - worth a bit but could take a while, wait for parts on e-bay - could take a long while? The money made in parts could get me a good working lathe - advice sought and wanted 

Also i have teh full table and all accessories - including colletts, chucks, steadies and the taper attachment.
Cheers


----------



## bedwards (Oct 26, 2013)

It's up to you, how much money you want to spend. If you repair it, you would have a good machine. There are several places you may could get parts and advice.
Try http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sheldonlathe/ friendly and a lot of help. One of the mods there used to work for Sheldon. Also http://plazamachinery.com/ has parts for some of the older machines. Last Bourn and Koch has some new parts as they bought what was left of Sheldon. I bought a brand new worm from them for my '43. 
Bourn & Koch Inc
2500 Kishwaukee Street
Rockford, IL  61104
Phone 800-553-2263

good luck either way

bedwards


----------



## Paul O (Oct 26, 2013)

bedwards said:


> It's up to you, how much money you want to spend. If you repair it, you would have a good machine. There are several places you may could get parts and advice.
> Try http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sheldonlathe/ friendly and a lot of help. One of the mods there used to work for Sheldon. Also http://plazamachinery.com/ has parts for some of the older machines. Last Bourn and Koch has some new parts as they bought what was left of Sheldon. I bought a brand new worm from them for my '43.
> Bourn & Koch Inc
> 2500 Kishwaukee Street
> ...



Thank you - I tried Bourn and Koch Inc - worked out at over $4600 in new parts!
Way over my budget - but am still looking.
The key is speed - want to be using my lathe, not fixing it.

Paul


----------



## Pacer (Oct 26, 2013)

Sheldon made some nice lathes - IMO a step or two above the SB's of those time periods. Having said that, they are getting more and more scarce (as are all those fine old machines from 'back then') even more so than the popular SB. Have recently done an extensive rebuild on a Sheldon M series I can speak on the availability - or lack of - parts out there. From your description of missing parts I suspect you are in for a long wait. I prowled ebay daily and while there are usually a good many parts for the Sheldons listed, there are many that never seem to be available - I literally made from scratch several of the parts I needed. 

Good luck with whatever you decide...

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-the-walking-stick-drive-quot?highlight=pacer


----------



## Paul O (Oct 27, 2013)

The lack of parts and time is leading me to 'break' it. The paucity of spares means i should get around the $2000.00 or more for parts, enabling the funding of a good lathe.

Anyone know of a parts dealer who will take the whole thing?

Need to get up and running as i have rifle barrels that need fitting to receivers and other such work.
Want to be turning metal soon.


----------



## Paul O (Nov 2, 2013)

So before i part this out - is anyone interested in it - am open to offers.


----------



## bedwards (Nov 2, 2013)

pm sent on the tooling




bewards


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 2, 2013)

PM sent on 4 jaw chuck


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 3, 2013)

I just reread your post and realized you're looking for offers for the whole machine.  I wish I was closer, I would love to come and look at the machine and make an offer on it.  Looking at your list of parts required to fix the machine, I'm thinking it would make a great project.  If you don't have another lathe and you need something now....not such a great option.  It's pretty rare to find that machine with all of it's tooling intact.  I'm pleased with the Sheldon I have and it was just a bare non-functioning machine when I got it. It's still ugly as sin but that doesn't detract from it's usefulness.  I hope somebody buys it whole and repairs it.  Good luck.  

Chuck


----------



## Paul O (Nov 4, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> I just reread your post and realized you're looking for offers for the whole machine.  I wish I was closer, I would love to come and look at the machine and make an offer on it.  Looking at your list of parts required to fix the machine, I'm thinking it would make a great project.  If you don't have another lathe and you need something now....not such a great option.  It's pretty rare to find that machine with all of it's tooling intact.  I'm pleased with the Sheldon I have and it was just a bare non-functioning machine when I got it. It's still ugly as sin but that doesn't detract from it's usefulness.  I hope somebody buys it whole and repairs it.  Good luck.
> 
> Chuck



Chuck,
I am thinking the same way now - it would be a shame to part out, so  I am starting the quest to re-build. So am on the look out for a tumbler gearbox, if you know of one - let me know.


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 4, 2013)

Paul, I watch for lathes, mills, ect. in my area all the time anyway.  I'll keep you in mind if I run across any 10" sheldon parts.  I would imagine you have already checked with the guys on the yahoo sheldon user group.  If you haven't, it's a good place to start.  You have accessories with your lathe that others dream of finding.  Do you know the history of the machine?  Good Luck

Chuck

Another thought.  You might try here: http://www.lostcreekmachine.com/
They sometimes part out machines that are beyond repair.  Never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## gi_984 (Dec 17, 2013)

Anybody heard from him lately?  I'm curious if this is a 11 inch swing model?


----------



## colbee1951 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm like gi_984; has anybody heard from Paul O?  I just joined the site and have a Sheldon that is almost identical to his and I am interested in picking up the accessories he has if he  has not moved forward with the re-build on his lathe.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like he is still visting us.

Last Activity: 01-07-14 06:31 PM

Maybe PM him to get his attention.


----------



## gi_984 (Jan 8, 2014)

Actually I did PM him and we talked briefly.  He said he is going to keep it and finish repairing.


----------



## tony perry (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi my name tony. I see you have a 70 tooth face gear for sale.I own a ul-56-b sheldon.Do you still have it.If so.What is your price for it.I am restoring my first lathe.I think this part will fit?
thanks
tony


----------



## Riss (Sep 27, 2014)

Can anyone identify the first picture of the Trucut  ? Is it a spindle bore spider ?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 28, 2014)

If you are parting this out I would like the Apron, Cross Slide. Compound slide and Taper Attachment.

 "Billy G"


----------

